
Ask HN: Is there a limit to how fast a URL redirect can be? - siquick
Is there a physical limit on how fast a redirect from one server to another can be?<p>e.g direct from site1.com to site2.com<p>I presume that the physical distance between the servers affects the speed, but what would be the maximum redirect speed you could get from say a server in SF to a server in Sydney, Australia?
======
cjalmeida
Speed of light?

